# The personal matter Tony and Cody couldn't agree on, what was it?



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

So Cody has been doing media work today and he elaborated a bit on the personal matter that he mentioned in the Variety interview. He essentially said that him and Tony started diverging a bit and couldn't agree on that matter. Still, he didn't say what that matter is. 

What do you think it was?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Cody wanted to be a cuck for Tony and Brandy. Tony said no.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

it was not anything specific .Tony khan has made it very clear at the moment that he does not want aew to have a big vision or variety of creative. He wants aew to just be a generic match fest roh 2.0 But now he owns roh lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that going back to WWE was always Cody's objective and everything he said to the contrary was kayfabe


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

It doesn't matter Cody clearly all along set out to prove Vince wrong and he did that and as soon as he could jump ship he did. 

I legit don't think money mattered at all


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Gn1212 said:


> So Cody has been doing media work today and he elaborated a bit on the personal matter that he mentioned in the Variety interview. He essentially said that him and Tony started diverging a bit and couldn't agree on that matter. Still, he didn't say what that matter is.
> 
> What do you think it was?


i don’t know for a fact - nobody does

but i think the ‘disagreement’ if any - was 1 of 2 things

1. Supershows. Cody hated the concept / forbidden doors - whatever. And I think TK wants to lean even more into that.

2. Wrestling vs Smoke and Mirrors - i think TK wants to keep it more wrestling based and what we see from the codyverse, he loved the drama, smoke & mirrors


if its anything, its one of those 2


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

This is speculation on my part. They couldn't agree on the money. Cody wanted more money for his new contract and Tony didn't agree. 

With that said, Cody definitely made a mistake by leaving. He should have continued to be part of AEW and agreed to the contract (unless his new contract had less money than his original one).


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Kenny was talking about this recently, and didn't he basically sort of say without saying that everyone had their own vision for what AEW should be, and Cody's vision was obviously something completely different to what he and the Bucks envisioned it as being, and probably part of the issue is that Tony was more on their side than his.

That and money. Definitely money. Punk and Bryan coming in and making major money, and him probably seeing himself on their level.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i don’t know for a fact - nobody does
> 
> but i think the ‘disagreement’ if any - was 1 of 2 things
> 
> ...


Cody wanted to do Sports Entertainment. Look at everything he did when he had free reign.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

deadcool said:


> This is speculation on my part. They couldn't agree on the money. Cody wanted more money for his new contract and Tony didn't agree.
> 
> With that said, Cody definitely made a mistake by leaving. He should have continued to be part of AEW and agreed to the contract (unless his new contract had less money than his original one).


Yeah, the story is a bit conflicting. Cody says he didn't want to be a gatekeeper. He then says he had a new daughter so he had to make as much money as possible. He then says he wanted to give WWD a go again. He also said he was prepared to say no to WWE but they made him a great pitch.
But then he also says there was a personal matter too.

I honestly don't know what the fuck is going on...
We just need one of Tony meltdowns now to get the actual story. Double Or Nothing media scrum needs to come sooner.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Cody wanted to do Sports Entertainment. Look at everything he did when he had free reign.


yah - is what i meant in point 2


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

BT Sport took down the Ariel interview with Cody btw...
This is what made me create this thread because he did start elaborating on this a bit further. Strange...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cody probably wondered why he was on wwe lite and making less money when he could go to the real thing and make more all the while having a much larger audience to perform in-front of, thus making his out of ring career more lucrative.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TK: ‘cody was always shit and his tattoo is dumb’, anyway watch Dynamite on TBS where the Young Bucks will face FTR this Wednesday


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

La Parka said:


> Cody probably wondered why he was on wwe lite and making less money when he could go to the real thing and make more all the while having a much larger audience to perform in-front of, thus making his out of ring career more lucrative.


i hope brock wins tonight

and i hope brandi wrestles one day in a 6-month program


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

It's pretty obvious why. TK took his power away and started running creative himself.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i hope brock wins tonight
> 
> and i hope brandi wrestles one day in a 6-month program


I love brock, so I’d be fine with that.

Id watch Brandi over Nattie and Tamina too, so that ain’t much of a bother.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

the_flock said:


> It's pretty obvious why. TK took his power away and started running creative himself.


Well he also said he doesn't want to be management again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

La Parka said:


> I love brock, so I’d be fine with that.
> 
> Id watch Brandi over Nattie and Tamina too, so that ain’t much of a bother.


dammitt!

i hope Brandi is in a 6-month main event program with Nattie & Tamina then


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I mean Tony has demonstrated in the last few weeks how he’s one of the worst wrestling minds in the business. He’s managed to completely destroy the momentum that could have came from Jeff Hardy like he did with heel Bryan. It’s so bad it’s impressive.

He’s a trainwreck and I can fully understand Cody wanting to get away from him. If you take Punk and MJF from that show right now it would make the dark days of TNA look entertaining by comparison. It’s a debacle.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dammitt!
> 
> i hope Brandi is in a 6-month main event program with Nattie & Tamina then


Nah, Brandi and Cody vs Miz and Maryse is what the wrestling world needs


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

HHH Jr couldn't handle the fact that TK, brought in Bryan and Punk. You know, the real top guys.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Uhmm - cold as fuck xD


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Uhmm - cold as fuck xD
> 
> View attachment 119750


So what are they trying to say? I do find it interesting that the most honest one in this is Kenny. Probably because he and Cody never were that close to begin with.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Gn1212 said:


> So what are they trying to say? I do find it interesting that the most honest one in this is Kenny. Probably because he and Cody never were that close to begin with.


i read it as ‘he wanted more’

more than he was given, more than what they were building, more than AEW

just more - nothing wrong with that though i guess

but you have to wonder how everybody really feels behind closed doors


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

To me personally, with Cody or without Cody things doesn't change at all regarding AEW.
I think all Cody wanted to do was to prove Vince wrong and he succeeded. Love or hate Cody no one was able to do the things he did after leaving WWE.
What changed between Cody Rhodes and Tony Khan was simply the offer Cody always wanted from WWE, offer he recently received.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i read it as ‘he wanted more’
> 
> more than he was given, more than what they were building, more than AEW
> 
> ...


I'm sure we'll hear all about it in due time. People in wrestling love to speak, especially about the past.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Uhmm - cold as fuck xD
> 
> View attachment 119750


Truth


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

deadcool said:


> This is speculation on my part. They couldn't agree on the money. Cody wanted more money for his new contract and Tony didn't agree.
> 
> With that said, Cody definitely made a mistake by leaving. He should have continued to be part of AEW and agreed to the contract (unless his new contract had less money than his original one).


You promised Cody he was a VP and then took the powers from him. 

You presented his wife as a bitch ima company black people are not presented well in.

2 strikes


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

AEW is exactly the same now as it was when he was still there. That's all you need to know. Stardust will be going for the 24/7 title before SummerSlam. All the Kool Aid drinkers will forget about him by then and be back on the "Roman is the GOAT" bandwagon.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Bucks are saying the narrative that Cody built AEW is a fallacy, one that you the fans created, because it sounds a lot fucking better that Dusty’s kid “made good” vs a couple of outlaw mud show guys caught enough attention to be choices 1, 2, and 3 with Kenny and the Bucks.

Cody has admitted that he was choice #4 by Tony. Back in the pandemic shows when he returned to beat Brodie. Yet everyone wants to give Cody credit.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> You promised Cody he was a VP and then took the powers from him.
> 
> You presented his wife as a bitch ima company black people are not presented well in.
> 
> 2 strikes


The first point yes

Your second point is however full of shit


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Freelancer said:


> AEW is exactly the same now as it was when he was still there. That's all you need to know. Stardust will be going for the 24/7 title before SummerSlam. All the Kool Aid drinkers will forget about him by then and be back on the "Roman is the GOAT" bandwagon.


The dude was brought back to WWE, at WM, the exact same way he was in AEW and he beat one of their top stars.
You are either naive or don't want to admit they have huge plans for him.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

IMO, TK felt that Cody was expendable. 

I think Cody wanted to be the main booker and TK was like "Naw, my check, my pen"

I honestly think Cody knew he was leaving for awhile before he did, like Moxley knew he was leaving WWE when AEW was announced.

This is all speculation, but I think it's two dudes who think they know more than the other and because of their positions, it aas never going to work


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

When you consider the buzz Cody created for his match at All In with Aldis and then his match at Double or Nothing with Dustin I think it's fair to give him a large amount of credit for getting AEW off the ground. I had to think about who The Bucks and Omega faced at All In for example.

To offer a balanced perspective though I don't think AEW has missed his influence. The segment by segment basis they operate on where the main event is often rotated kind of allowed people to take or leave Cody Island. The only people I think they'd miss if they disappeared tomorrow are Punk, MJF and Danielson.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Oracle said:


> The first point yes
> 
> Your second point is however full of shit


The second point is true. They went a whole ppvs without a person that looks like brandy on and got called out by Forbes. Then swole called them out for the way they handle things. Then they added to it when Kiera Hogan said she was lost in the shuffle to media and her partner said I told Kiera AEW isn’t for people like us in response to that before she signed there. Then they got into with Rush and let him go. Then they tried to use Brandi to promote social equality and awareness in black history month as a company … and after that she dipped the fuck out 

Oh but they have given Jade the second class title to say loook equality lol when they were being dragged for that bs before it came out they had the lowest amount of minority viewers 

AEWs worst nightmare is Bianca, Big E, Lashley, Kofi, and Sasha all being free agents at once 🤣


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I hope the rest of AEW’s locker room are more committed to the revolution 🙄😂 _cough_ MJF _cough_


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> When you consider the buzz Cody created for his match at All In with Aldis and then his match at Double or Nothing with Dustin I think it's fair to give him a large amount of credit for getting AEW off the ground. I had to think about who The Bucks and Omega faced at All In for example.
> 
> To offer a balanced perspective though I don't think AEW has missed his influence. The segment by segment basis they operate on where the main event is often rotated kind of allowed people to take or leave Cody Island. The only people I think they'd miss if they disappeared tomorrow are Punk, MJF and Danielson.


Even though I consider myself a fan of Cody, I actually think Cody leaving makes the shows feel more consistent because Cody's stuff felt so much different than the rest of the show. Although, the Tay Conti/Sammy Guevara stuff is sort of lingering Codyverse-adjacent. (except Tay and Sammy are not as good as Cody)

My personal preference would have been for Cody to stay and make what would've been the hottest heel turn in AEW history but that wasn't in the cards.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> When you consider the buzz Cody created for his match at All In with Aldis and then his match at Double or Nothing with Dustin I think it's fair to give him a large amount of credit for getting AEW off the ground. I had to think about who The Bucks and Omega faced at All In for example.
> 
> To offer a balanced perspective though I don't think AEW has missed his influence. The segment by segment basis they operate on where the main event is often rotated kind of allowed people to take or leave Cody Island. The only people I think they'd miss if they disappeared tomorrow are Punk, MJF and Danielson.


nah - at the moment the only people AEW can‘t survive leaving is Omega / Bucks - that would hit too close for a large portion of the fandom

but even that bridge can be crossed in 2 years


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

He thinks Vince si


Outlaw91 said:


> The dude was brought back to WWE, at WM, the exact same way he was in AEW and he beat one of their top stars.
> You are either naive or don't want to admit they have huge plans for him.


Get back to me in 6 months and see what he's doing. This isn't my opinion, I'm going by their track record. You honestly think Vince has big plans for him after he crapped on his company for the last few years? Yeah ok.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i don’t know for a fact - nobody does
> 
> but i think the ‘disagreement’ if any - was 1 of 2 things
> 
> ...


Let's not forget he lost booking control and the whole thing of wanting to be paid more after punk and danielson came in to massive contracts. 

Listen to cody's words in the interview saying he believes he's the best pro wrestler on the planet......dudes delusional lol. He literally couldn't become AEW champ without turning back on his word he pretty much hit his ceiling in AEW. WWE gave him a clean win over Rollins I'm interested to see how long the push lasts and how cody reacts if he's put back in the midcard.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nah - at the moment the only people AEW can‘t survive leaving is Omega / Bucks - that would hit too close for a large portion of the fandom
> 
> but even that bridge can be crossed in 2 years


Considering who I am saying this to, I am rather surprised but.....

The company could lose Omega and the Bucks tomorrow and do the same exact numbers.

At this point, anyone who was going to check out already has.

Those guys leaving would make minimal impact


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Considering who I am saying this to, I am rather surprised but.....
> 
> The company could lose Omega and the Bucks tomorrow and do the same exact numbers.
> 
> ...


somehow…. Someway…. I think i know this fanbase a lot better than you mate

luckily we won‘t have to find out who is right 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Getting emotionally attached to wrestlers is a risky thing, especially when they tell you what you want to hear then go back on it. As recently as his last promo, Cody was trashing the WWE and its methods. I've seen some fans really bent out of shape on social media, viewing it as a genuine betrayal. Cody is definitely a carny and if you read his latest interviews, he's contradicting himself left and right so is trying to say the politically sound things but messing it up somewhat (at least to a keen observer).

For me, it's Kenny Omega leaving that could dent my interest in AEW. Him transferring from NJPW to American wrestling is what really piqued by interest in a new 'major' U.S. promotion after long growing sick of WWE and never being sold by TNA. Kenny is my only real emotional chain to AEW because he represents the 'alternative'. A world class wrestler who has never felt the need to join the WWE machine and instead carved his own path. This is why I prefer AEW unearthing as much non-WWE affiliated talent (a la Hangman, Darby, Jungle Boy, MJF, Wardlow) as possible and why I feel uneasy when they import more and more guys recent of WWE (unless it's A grade talent). Because an alternative feels more like an alternative when you're picking out guys without any WWE tags attached to them. And dare I say, they may be more loyal in the long run if AEW makes them. Which is why I hope they go for Will Ospreay, Jacob Fatu and Jay White some day instead of Sheamus, Randy Orton and Kevin Owens should they become available.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Freelancer said:


> He thinks Vince si
> 
> Get back to me in 6 months and see what he's doing. This isn't my opinion, I'm going by their track record. You honestly think Vince has big plans for him after he crapped on his company for the last few years? Yeah ok.


What you call crap on them, probably to Vince meant showing big balls.
Who else was EVER brought back the exact same character he created outside WWE? Gimmick, nickname, logo, attire, theme song, damn he even was allowed to do the cutter. It wouldn't surprise me if he will be allowed to use the double underhook piledriver too. He even talked about the TABU "pro wrestling" term during the post match interview. 
Vince is a huge Cody mark to allow the former Stardust all these.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bottom Line, WWE lifestyle and their events are what Cody prefers.

Cody got to try the lifestyle of AEW and it wasn't really suiting him.

1.Most Raw events are not going to showcase Cody risking injury busting his ass, like he did when he would go on Dynamite for TV.
2.Most Raw's Cody can cut promos vs in AEW once he speaks he gets heat.
3.Most fans of WWE will be forgiving if Cody left to venture for film, while most AEW fans would hate him.
4.Lastly, worse case scenario, WWE can always input fake crowd cheers if Cody wants LOL.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Gn1212 said:


> Yeah, the story is a bit conflicting. Cody says he didn't want to be a gatekeeper. He then says he had a new daughter so he had to make as much money as possible. He then says he wanted to give WWD a go again. He also said he was prepared to say no to WWE but they made him a great pitch.
> But then he also says there was a personal matter too.
> 
> I honestly don't know what the fuck is going on...
> We just need one of Tony meltdowns now to get the actual story. Double Or Nothing media scrum needs to come sooner.


All these Cody interviews since his debut have contradictions. I am not sure there was even a "personal issue" at all. The best guess is that Cody wanted the show to look like the Codyverse and TK nixed that idea. Or Cody's plan was to go back to WWE all along and he is just trying to save face instead of looking like a hypocrite.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

also the fucking guy acts like hes the first fucking wrestler to be given a bus from wwe


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Bottom Line, WWE lifestyle and their events are what Cody prefers.
> 
> Cody got to try the lifestyle of AEW and it wasn't really suiting him.
> 
> ...


yeah wwe is baby gap land which is exactly what cody is. He suits the tacky cheesy cookie cutter world. reality shows for life baby. Imagine getting booed out of one promotion and cheered as if you were always a star in another.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Gn1212 said:


> Yeah, the story is a bit conflicting. Cody says he didn't want to be a gatekeeper. He then says he had a new daughter so he had to make as much money as possible. He then says he wanted to give WWD a go again. He also said he was prepared to say no to WWE but they made him a great pitch.
> But then he also says there was a personal matter too.
> 
> I honestly don't know what the fuck is going on...
> We just need one of Tony meltdowns now to get the actual story. Double Or Nothing media scrum needs to come sooner.


It's simple. Cody has a history of lying which most people don't realize.

When he left WWE (pre-AEW), he went on multiple interviews stating how he left WWE on good terms.
Fast forward some 6-7 years later, in some recent interview, he said that he left WWE on the bad terms (Cody Rhodes reveals "special" gesture by Vince McMahon before he re-signed with WWE).

He was also one of the main guys behind the us vs WWE angle in WWE.
When he left AEW, he says it wasn't about the money. I don't really believe that. 

The nostalgia will wear off, and people will start booing Cody like before and he will be released eventually. Vince got Cody because he wanted to get the inside info on Tony & AEW that only Cody would know. He also wanted to stick it to Cody for all the times he ran his mouth off against WWE as well as AEW brass.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

It was the damn tattoo. 

But seriously, my guess is Cody was replaced as the bridge for AEW to WWE fans. After that it boils down to money and apparently WWE's offer was more lucrative. Reminds me of Christian after TNA signed Kurt Angle. Cody's days were numbered once Bryan signed with AEW.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Forum Dud said:


> When you consider the buzz Cody created for his match at All In with Aldis and then his match at Double or Nothing with Dustin I think it's fair to give him a large amount of credit for getting AEW off the ground. I had to think about who The Bucks and Omega faced at All In for example.
> 
> To offer a balanced perspective though I don't think AEW has missed his influence. The segment by segment basis they operate on where the main event is often rotated kind of allowed people to take or leave Cody Island. The only people I think they'd miss if they disappeared tomorrow are Punk, MJF and Danielson.


Except it was all built on Bucks and Omega being big enough that they attracted Cody and Jericho to come work with THEM. Not the other way around.

There is a reason those 3 were Khan’s first 3 choices.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> somehow…. Someway…. I think i know this fanbase a lot better than you mate
> 
> luckily we won‘t have to find out who is right 🤷‍♂️


You know this fan base better?

Assumptions never turn out well.

AEW the brand is above those guys in 2022.

If we were talking 2019/2020, I would agree.

We won't have to find out anytime soon, which is true.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

bdon said:


> Except it was all built on Bucks and Omega being big enough that they attracted Cody and Jericho to come work with THEM. Not the other way around.
> 
> There is a reason those 3 were Khan’s first 3 choices.


Cody joined The Bullet Club in December 2016. 

All In was September 2018.

To discredit his influence because he chose to work with Bucks and Kenny roughly 21 months earlier is a bit of a stretch.

They all played a role in making AEW successful.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> It was the damn tattoo.
> 
> But seriously, my guess is Cody was replaced as the bridge for AEW to WWE fans. After that it boils down to money and apparently WWE's offer was more lucrative. Reminds me of Christian after TNA signed Kurt Angle. Cody's days were numbered once Bryan signed with AEW.


This. It's exactly the Christian situation. Bryan is on a whole different planet compared to Cody. Everyone wanted Bryan vs Omega as soon as he showed up there and forgot about Cody.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Freelancer said:


> This. It's exactly the Christian situation. Bryan is on a whole different planet compared to Cody. Everyone wanted Bryan vs Omega as soon as he showed up there and forgot about Cody.


And Cody spoke openly and honestly many times about how hard he pushed to get Bryan at All-In, so he could wrestle him.

Bryan showed up and wanted Omega. Ha! FUCK YOU, CODY!!


----------



## minux (Aug 9, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Let's not forget he lost booking control and the whole thing of wanting to be paid more after punk and danielson came in to massive contracts.
> 
> Listen to cody's words in the interview saying he believes he's the best pro wrestler on the planet......dudes delusional lol. He literally couldn't become AEW champ without turning back on his word he pretty much hit his ceiling in AEW. WWE gave him a clean win over Rollins I'm interested to see how long the push lasts and how cody reacts if he's put back in the midcard.


Agree with everything you are saying, BUT

Vince won't push Cody over Roman...

The question then becomes, will Vince pay Cody more than Tony?

Seems to be...

Also, with Cody, it is a package, him + wife... so in total, is Vince paying more than Tony?

Seems to be ....


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

Cody is smart. He saw TK has no business sense and just signs everyone he can get his hands on and sits there with a goofy smile. I think it’s a combination of knowing TK is a bad business owner, not liking the fact all these guys are being brought in and being lost in the shuffle and losing some form of creative element and finally wanting to prove Vince wrong and felt was the right time to come back to the big league and be the main event.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

minux said:


> Agree with everything you are saying, BUT
> 
> Vince won't push Cody over Roman...
> 
> ...


It's a matter of perceived worth tony could offer more money but didn't and Cody left so Vince isn't necessarily paying more as the leverage for Cody to demand higher money wasn't there.

Brandi isn't a part of the WWE she is just tagging along she's not getting a paycheck from wrestling anymore at all lol.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Freelancer said:


> This. It's exactly the Christian situation. Bryan is on a whole different planet compared to Cody. Everyone wanted Bryan vs Omega as soon as he showed up there and forgot about Cody.


Cody will always be the ex-WWE guy even though he was away for 5 to 6 years. Even with the influx of ex-WWE guys like Y2J, Moxley and MIro before Bryan, he couldn't shake that tag. Bryan arriving and taking yet another spot just sealed it for him.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Uhmm - cold as fuck xD
> 
> View attachment 119750


Working an angle for when they go to wwe.


----------



## minux (Aug 9, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> It's a matter of perceived worth tony could offer more money but didn't and Cody left so Vince isn't necessarily paying more as the leverage for Cody to demand higher money wasn't there.
> 
> Brandi isn't a part of the WWE she is just tagging along she's not getting a paycheck from wrestling anymore at all lol.


The boy jumped shipped either due to $ or push, but Cody won't get pushed... 

He might pick up a belt for a week, but the days of Hogan are OBE...


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

minux said:


> The boy jumped shipped either due to $ or push, but Cody won't get pushed...
> 
> He might pick up a belt for a week, but the days of Hogan are OBE...


It's a variety of reasons and beating Rollins clean is a good start but we'll see if it lasts lol.


----------



## minux (Aug 9, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> It's a variety of reasons and beating Rollins clean is a good start but we'll see if it lasts lol.


4


$Dolladrew$ said:


> It's a variety of reasons and beating Rollins clean is a good start but we'll see if it lasts lol.


Jobber with a belt? lol...


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I think he answered why he left in the Ariel Hawani interview why he left he was basically a gatekeeper and there was nowhere for him to go.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> it was not anything specific .Tony khan has made it very clear at the moment that he does not want aew to have a big vision or variety of creative. He wants aew to just be a generic match fest roh 2.0 But now he owns roh lol.


Making it into a generic roh 2.0 match fest doesn't draw dick.


----------



## minux (Aug 9, 2016)

JBLGOAT said:


> I think he answered why he left in the Ariel Hawani interview why he left he was basically a gatekeeper and there was nowhere for him to go.


Yeah, and there will be no where for him to go in WWE...


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I feel like Cody is motivated to grow. Motivated to do different things rather than dwelling on the same thing for a long time. In AEW he was kind of stuck in a bubble because he can't go for the AEW World title and he has that awkward situation with the other EVPs. In an interview Cody said that he didn't just want to be a 15 time TNT Champion. So I do think creatively he and Tony Khan had a difference of creative interest for the future.

At the same time, WWE is still the top wrestling company. It's where the Rhodes family has history and Cody is motivated to accomplish what McIntyre and Mahal have done.

Not everyone ends up with a silly gimmick or gets put back in a comedy gimmick when they return to WWE. I really don't believe that Cody will be back to being Stardust again. Cody is in a better position in his wrestling career and WWE is in a position of needing to look "wrestler friendly". Especially if they want more wrestlers from AEW like MJF and Wardlow to jump over one day.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Southerner said:


> At the same time, WWE is still the top wrestling company. It's where the Rhodes family has history


It is more where the Rhodes history ended up. Dusty was never a WWF guy, he had a short stint there at the end of his career. WWE just owns a lot of footage from other promotions.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

minux said:


> 4
> 
> 
> Jobber with a belt? lol...


Weirder things have happened


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Uhmm - cold as fuck xD
> 
> View attachment 119750


Explain this to me.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

My guess is that Cody wanted to be the face of the company and world champion and Tony didn’t see it that way. I’m sure money was an issue as well.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Magicman38 said:


> My guess is that Cody wanted to be the face of the company and world champion and Tony didn’t see it that way. I’m sure money was an issue as well.


If he wanted that I doubt he'd lose a match with the no world champion stop and he def wouldn't have spent all his time in the Midcard


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Magicman38 said:


> My guess is that Cody wanted to be the face of the company and world champion and Tony didn’t see it that way. I’m sure money was an issue as well.


Cody could have very well been the next AEW World Champ…if he turned heel. 

Later on ideally he turns back babyface into Mr. AEW RAH RAH Face of the Company guy that he sees himself as.

Cody would be such a great heel that the fans turn Cody back babyface where he wants to be. By that point he would perhaps earn the fans’ worship like his dad had. He would then finally have reached what he wanted all along.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Cody could have very well been the next AEW World Champ…if he turned heel.
> 
> Later on ideally he turns back babyface into Mr. AEW RAH RAH Face of the Company guy that he sees himself as.
> 
> Cody would be such a great heel that the fans turn Cody back babyface where he wants to be. By that point he would perhaps earn the fans’ worship like his dad had. He would then finally have reached what he wanted all along.



that wont happen. not in aew and not in wwe. It is clear how different both these fan bases are based off different reactions. Clearly aew fans are a lot more smerks, dont mean that is a good thing, just saying. wwe fans seem to be reaching more than ever but in a different way than aew fans reachin.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody is searching for a crutch, because he doesn’t want to admit, “I had to do AEW with creative power, so that I could convince Vince and Hunter that I could be a top guy. I used the Bucks and Kenny to get over with the Indie crowd, then I used the dumb Money Mark to get over with Vince and Hunter.”

Once they started adding more WWE guys, he was done. And if THAT continues where the WWE guys dominate the storylines, then I will say I applaud Cody and hope that Kenny and the Bucks bounce next. If you’re going to have to play second fiddle to WWE guys doing a WWE show, then why not go play second class citizen elsewhere, make the most money, and get your Mania moment.

And for Cody Runnels, I honestly don’t blame him for leaving. He wanted to do Sports Entertainment from Day 1, and Tony didn’t want to do that. Yet as soon as he could get Bryan and Punk, it’s WWE 2.0. Everyone has to work microphones, Jungle Boy has to stop being Jungle Boy and try to be more Jack Perry, Darby falls down the card doing nothing, The Bucks and Hangman are just out there blowing in the wind, etc.

They have lost the alternative feel CURRENTLY. Will reserve judgement once Kenny returns since his disappearance coincides with all of these changes.


----------



## hmmm2988 (Mar 16, 2010)

Vince offered Cody access to his personal stash of steroids.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> Cody is searching for a crutch, because he doesn’t want to admit, “I had to do AEW with creative power, so that I could convince Vince and Hunter that I could be a top guy. I used the Bucks and Kenny to get over with the Indie crowd, then I used the dumb Money Mark to get over with Vince and Hunter.”
> 
> Once they started adding more WWE guys, he was done. And if THAT continues where the WWE guys dominate the storylines, then I will say I applaud Cody and hope that Kenny and the Bucks bounce next. If you’re going to have to play second fiddle to WWE guys doing a WWE show, then why not go play second class citizen elsewhere, make the most money, and get your Mania moment.
> 
> ...


I don’t see how AEW isn’t sports entertainment.

This is a promotion that has prominently featured OC and is giving Danhausen weekly TV time. That had a Mimosa something match main event. That had MJF and Jericho do a song-and-dance number. That has a dinosaur and Tarzan Jr. who were previously paired with someone who looks like an 11-year-old. Not to mention a lot of the Bucks’ over-the-top stuff, Jericho ‘celebrations’ every other week, etc.

I could go on and on, but you seem to be saying AEW is the ‘serious sports-based presentation’ that was originally bandied about when it was formed and really it’s a variety show — like the old TV shows where they’d do some musical numbers and comedy skits and maybe bring in a magician or a juggler or whatever … a little bit of everything so everyone can find something they like.

Not anything wrong with any of that — some of it is great, some of it doesn’t appeal to me but others love it while things I like they might be meh on — but if that’s not sports entertainment I’m not sure what is. In fact, more of Cody’s stuff was basic by-the-book, old-school wrestling booking rather than the sillier stuff that I’d say defines sports entertainment.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> I don’t see how AEW isn’t sports entertainment.
> 
> This is a promotion that has prominently featured OC and is giving Danhausen weekly TV time. That had a Mimosa something match main event. That had MJF and Jericho do a song-and-dance number. That has a dinosaur and Tarzan Jr. who were previously paired with someone who looks like an 11-year-old. Not to mention a lot of the Bucks’ over-the-top stuff, Jericho ‘celebrations’ every other week, etc.
> 
> ...


Did I, or have I, ever said AEW was a serious, sports-based presentation? Sports Entertainment is not something I use to define WWE as comedy. Sports Entertainment means it is presented to feel like a movie, right down to invisible cameramen with scenes from the back that are devised to further the plot. The Joker giving away his devious plans on how to finally thwart our caped crusader for instance.

Anything that is on television should have a beginning, middle, and end, which I have voiced a negative opinion about AEW in that regard. Wrestling is inherently goofy, and AEW does that. The variety show you mentioned is a great description.

Everything Cody and Jericho have done since Day 1 has absolutely been Sports Entertainment. Check j my y post history, I have railed on the two of them more than anyone. AEW is supposed to be an alternative, yet everyone wants them to do WWE-style matches where two guys just brawl, lots of promos, and lots of backstage stuff. If that is what you want, then why not just watch the E?

I noted in the very first Dynamite after Full Gear how very WWE-like the show felt. That was the minute I took notice. Almost as if Punk, Bryan, Jericho, and Cody’s Sports Entertainment weight were beginning to overpower the show. Even Moxley, who I have applauded for representing (for good and bad) the most “AEW” wrestler on the roster besides Kenny, now suddenly just feels like a Sports Entertainer - someone playing a role and delivering his portion of lines and action in the larger movie.

I didn’t watch TNA, but I imagine a lot of those guys felt the same when Hogan arrived on the scene where his weight and gravity demanded a directional change, even at the cost of losing their identity.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

I think it’s because Cody believes in slapping the leg for superkicks


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Its starting to seem from multiple interviews like its

‘Cody, its not working - i need you to go heel’

‘Heel? Bitch i’m babyface, gurl bye’


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Money.

And not being stuck in the minor leagues.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Almost everything for wrestlers can be fixed with money so it's money.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its starting to seem from multiple interviews like its
> 
> ‘Cody, its not working - i need you to go heel’
> 
> ‘Heel? Bitch i’m babyface, gurl bye’


this too but only because there's more money in being a babyface for someone like Cody


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Almost everything for wrestlers can be fixed with money so it's money.
> 
> 
> 
> this too but only because there's more money in being a babyface for someone like Cody


less bumps too

he mentioned in the one interview he doesn't want to be a heel - cause he was one for almost all his WWE time and the bump card gets full

that is where his whole 'retire by 40' thing came from

I think he figures, if he can stay babyface, he can make a longer go of it - and therefore more money... so, you are correct on that front too


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> less bumps too
> 
> *he mentioned in the one interview he doesn't want to be a heel - cause he was one for almost all his WWE time and the bump card gets full*
> 
> ...


He didn't put that as a reason for not being a heel though. It's what you said later, he gave that as a reason for the "retire by 40" thing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Gn1212 said:


> He didn't put that as a reason for not being a heel though. It's what you said later, he gave that as a reason for the "retire by 40" thing.


i mean, the comments were a minute apart (or 2) - it kinda makes sense to think the one has to do with the other, no?

(on the other hand, I might be misremembering and drawing my own conclusion based on all the interviews I listened to - I still think it plays a part though)


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i mean, the comments were a minute apart (or 2) - it kinda makes sense to think the one has to do with the other, no?
> 
> (on the other hand, I might be misremembering and drawing my own conclusion based on all the interviews I listened to - I still think it plays a part though)


Well, he did sign with WWE which has a tougher schedule on the road which kind of invalidates that point.

I don't blame you though. I got into Cody's media work over the weekend thinking I would get answers and I came out even more confused...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Gn1212 said:


> Well, he did sign with WWE which has a tougher schedule on the road which kind of invalidates that point.
> 
> I don't blame you though. I got into Cody's media work over the weekend thinking I would get answers and I came out even more confused...


haha! he is a tremendous worker xD

you're right - tougher schedule / more bumps even as face

all i know is - BTE 301 is going to be interesting


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its starting to seem from multiple interviews like its
> 
> ‘Cody, its not working - i need you to go heel’
> 
> ‘Heel? Bitch i’m babyface, gurl bye’


Like I said, he was either knowingly or unknowingly burying the roster by doing heelish shit while working to maintain babyface sympathy. That only benefits Cody to make him look important and like more of a star. Think about it: how is anyone else supposed to garner reactions? Other babyfaces aren’t “cool” and other heels don’t get sympathy. Cody took a page right out of The Kliq playbook where you work both sides of the fence to make the most money for yourself, because…well…”fuck everyone else!”

And that is where I knew Cody was working only to get The Seal of Approval from Vince and Hunter. He was deeply saddened by the fact they didn’t like OR dislike him. He hated that they, nor anyone else, really _cared_, and he was going to use his power and influence to put his name and face in front of everyone and make them at least notice him.

Props for using the power and making it work, I guess, but I will never, ever respect anyone that gets over or maintains their overness that way. From Hogan to HHH to Double J to Cody: fuck those guys.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Cody did great on the indies but to be honest he was like a snake leeching off people most of the time.

He joined the Bullet Club hype train which helped him a lot on the indy field.

Then he used ROH/NJPW/NWA/Impact to create All In. Then all of a sudden he did not re-sign with ROH. Remember how mad both ROH and New Japan were at The Elite? At some point Kenny Omega was not even allowed to come in Japan lol

Cody outplayed Tony Khan and thats pretty much it. Really important lesson for TK. Hopefully he won't do the same mistake with the likes of MJF coz he can't afford losing him by any means.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Buhalovski said:


> Cody did great on the indies but to be honest he was like a snake leeching off people most of the time.
> 
> He joined the Bullet Club hype train which helped him a lot on the indy field.
> 
> ...


Yep. Tony just got his first lesson in the backstabbing world of professional wrestling.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510949551703740420
A very interesting remark. He'd never wrestled: Moxley, Punk, Danielson, Omega, Hangman, Miro, Cole


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510949551703740420
> A very interesting remark. He'd never wrestled: Moxley, Punk, Danielson, Omega, Hangman, Miro, Cole


Yeah I call BS on that Cody.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510949551703740420
> A very interesting remark. He'd never wrestled: Moxley, Punk, Danielson, Omega, Hangman, Miro, Cole


never Sting either


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510949551703740420
> A very interesting remark. He'd never wrestled: Moxley, Punk, Danielson, Omega, Hangman, Miro, Cole


Remember his supossed dream match with Sting? well he doesn't 








"I still hope it happens" - Cody Rhodes on a possible dream match with Sting


Cody Rhodes recently opened up about wrestling Sting in AEW, saying he's still optimistic about the dream match eventually happening.




www.sportskeeda.com





Dunno why people belive Cody at this point, hes a liar just like his retire at 40 thing, probably it was never true.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

For all this talk about cody burying the roster, he's pretty much stayed in the midcard with the only two main eventers he's faced ending up in losses. Might I add, he's the only main eventer that didnt make MJF give his win bac.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Cody is confusing the shit out of me. Is this pathological? Bryan said Cody taught him how fun it is to lie, maybe he was warning us.


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

Freelancer said:


> He thinks Vince si
> 
> Get back to me in 6 months and see what he's doing. This isn't my opinion, I'm going by their track record. You honestly think Vince has big plans for him after he crapped on his company for the last few years? Yeah ok.



Yeah you're straight up delusional as usual. Cody returned at the biggest show of the entire year to beat a guy who has main evented Wrestlemania. This is a far cry from any of the Stardust stuff. Your obsessive hatred of Reigns has clouded any objective judgment you may have had.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

justinkjones1993 said:


> Yeah you're straight up delusional as usual. Cody returned at the biggest show of the entire year to beat a guy who has main evented Wrestlemania. This is a far cry from any of the Stardust stuff. Your obsessive hatred of Reigns has clouded any objective judgment you may have had.


Fandango beat Jericho at Mania and had the whole crowd chanting his theme for months, it even crossed over to other sports like football.

Wanna have a guess what Fandango is doing now?

He is right, he is going by track record and the track record of WWE isn't great. Knowing how Cody operates and how WWE operates it's very likely they'll butt heads at some point.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

I’m ready to bet that it had to do with creative control. Cody wanted to stay a babyface, Cody wanted to book himself, Cody wanted to be the only EVP, so TK just noped him out of there… Cody realised that if he’s just gonna be a regular employee then he’s better off just working for WWE since they’re established and he doesn’t have to do much heavy lifting.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Gn1212 said:


> Fandango beat Jericho at Mania and had the whole crowd chanting his theme for months, it even crossed over to other sports like football.
> 
> Wanna have a guess what Fandango is doing now?
> 
> He is right, he is going by track record and the track record of WWE isn't great. Knowing how Cody operates and how WWE operates it's very likely they'll butt heads at some point.


Fandango ad a dancing gimmick that clearly wasnt useful for a sustained push


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Gn1212 said:


> Fandango beat Jericho at Mania and had the whole crowd chanting his theme for months, it even crossed over to other sports like football.
> 
> Wanna have a guess what Fandango is doing now?


How is this even similar with the Cody situation?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Outlaw91 said:


> How is this even similar with the Cody situation?


Vince gets bored, easily. He also gets pissed off, easily.
There are various examples where we thought "Even WWE can't screw this up" and they somehow did. Leave it to WWE to ruin Cody after that return. Will anyone be surprised if WWE pulls its favourite card(50/50) and has Rollins beat him at WM Backlash?


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

justinkjones1993 said:


> Yeah you're straight up delusional as usual. Cody returned at the biggest show of the entire year to beat a guy who has main evented Wrestlemania. This is a far cry from any of the Stardust stuff. Your obsessive hatred of Reigns has clouded any objective judgment you may have had.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Gn1212 said:


> Vince gets bored, easily. He also gets pissed off, easily.
> There are various examples where we thought "Even WWE can't screw this up" and they somehow did. Leave it to WWE to ruin Cody after that return. Will anyone be surprised if WWE pulls its favourite card(50/50) and has Rollins beat him at WM Backlash?


I don't remember Vince bringing anyone to the WWE at this level, the exact same character he created outside WWE. He is EVERYTHING he was in AEW, after hearing his post match interview I am also inclined to think he has some kind of creative control and he's allowed to say things other WWE talent aren't and never will.
Don't get me wrong, AEW with or without Cody is the same to me and I don't give a shit about WWE but the evidence is that Vince will push him as one of his top guys.


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

Gn1212 said:


> Vince gets bored, easily. He also gets pissed off, easily.
> There are various examples where we thought "Even WWE can't screw this up" and they somehow did. Leave it to WWE to ruin Cody after that return. Will anyone be surprised if WWE pulls its favourite card(50/50) and has Rollins beat him at WM Backlash?


You mistake Tony Khan with Vince I think


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This whole situation tells me people who thought TK was a weak money mark is wrong

he told one of the founders and cornerstones to take a hike 🤷‍♂️

based AF


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I now wonder how many are actually watching this shit for questioning people over speculating how the Cody run will go.

Anyone who has watched WWE consistently for the past decades and specifically the last one or so knows WWE isn't a company you put your full faith in unless it's faith in them screwing up.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This whole situation tells me people who thought TK was a weak money mark is wrong
> 
> he told one of the founders and cornerstones to take a hike 🤷‍♂️
> 
> based AF


This is true, Cody can't bring anything more to AEW other than he already did.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

zodiacF5 said:


> You mistake Tony Khan with Vince I think


I thought you call him Mister McMahon


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

zodiacF5 said:


> You mistake Tony Khan with Vince I think


We have a decades long sample size of Vince booking.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Gn1212 said:


> We have a decades long sample size of Vince booking.


Take a short look at his posting history.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Well I just (finally) saw his entrance at Wrestlemania and the first 5-10 minutes of the match.

They gave him all of the bells and whistles for the entrance and maybe it is just me, but Cody absolutely still feels midcard.

I don't think Tony Khan will lose sleep on losing Cody the wrestler, but he will definitely be pissed off on what he gave/opened for Cody and Brandy (the position, the gameshow that come, 6 friggin Brandy Rhodes action figures lol, and the list goes on) only to have them leave. Not to mention Cody closeness to their developement program with the Nightmare Factory (reason why ROH is such an excellent investment) and knowing the talent and inner workings.

And that's the actual value of the deal for Vince too. Cody will get the strong initial run in WWE and the fans will be behind it. Sure his presentation and confidence in character is levels above what it was 6 years ago but I don't think anyone sees superstar in him. But let's see where it goes.

But for example, if you gave the bells and whistles entrance and setup to almost any big name outside of the E, the reaction would have been exactly the same, because it was a Wrestlemania moment. Kenny Omega, Chris Jericho, even Okada. And in the case of Omega and Okada, the match would have teared the roof down.

Now back to the match and see if he sways me.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Outlaw91 said:


> Take a short look at his posting history.


Is Vince a postman now?


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Gn1212 said:


> Is Vince a postman now?


I meant the guy you quoted.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Outlaw91 said:


> I meant the guy you quoted.


Oh, that makes sense then. Thanks for the heads up. 🤣


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just in case people need a little laugh. 

Source: Cody Rhodes thread from the General WWE section


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Outlaw91 said:


> Take a short look at his posting history.


Should I take all the times he called AEW fans neckbeards as a personal insult? Y'know Kevin Owens is a neckbeard and he main evented Wrestlemania Night 1. So, maybe it's a compliment?


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Should I take all the times he called AEW fans neckbeards as a personal insult? Y'know Kevin Owens is a neckbeard and he main evented Wrestlemania Night 1. So, maybe it's a compliment?


Definitely a compliment


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Outlaw91 said:


> Definitely a compliment


Him headlining in this state of the business proves the roh smerks made it when nothing else is left. Same applies to cody


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Outlaw91 said:


> Just in case people need a little laugh.
> 
> Source: Cody Rhodes thread from the General WWE section
> 
> View attachment 119824


I don't have time to go through that guys post history but I am willing to bet that the phrase "AEW loser" was used by him to describe Cody not that long ago.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> Him headlining in this state of the business proves the roh smerks made it when nothing else is left. Same applies to cody


Well despite the questionable density of KO's beard hair, I do think he is a fantastic pro wrestler and he made Austin look great.

I was just having a laugh at the one poster's post history because it is really repetitive.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> I now wonder how many are actually watching this shit for questioning people over speculating how the Cody run will go.
> 
> Anyone who has watched WWE consistently for the past decades and specifically the last one or so knows WWE isn't a company you put your full faith in unless it's faith in them screwing up.


For all the fuck ups they have just as many successes that get over looked because "but he's not the face of the company". Best bet is most folk will end up fine. 

I mean who saw AJ Styles becoming a grand slam champion and being a key player. 

Who saw KO getting Austin's comeback retirement match. 

Who thought that shit would eventually turn around for Lashley when he had the Lashley Sisters and Lana storyline. 

Who thought they'd eventually get it right with Drew when he was basically Scottish Baron Corbin. 

If success for Cody is replacing Reigns I don't see that. But him filling a Styles to Rollins type role seems highly likely.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> Like I said, he was either knowingly or unknowingly burying the roster by doing heelish shit while working to maintain babyface sympathy. That only benefits Cody to make him look important and like more of a star. Think about it: how is anyone else supposed to garner reactions? Other babyfaces aren’t “cool” and other heels don’t get sympathy. Cody took a page right out of The Kliq playbook where you work both sides of the fence to make the most money for yourself, because…well…”fuck everyone else!”
> 
> And that is where I knew Cody was working only to get The Seal of Approval from Vince and Hunter. He was deeply saddened by the fact they didn’t like OR dislike him. He hated that they, nor anyone else, really _cared_, and he was going to use his power and influence to put his name and face in front of everyone and make them at least notice him.
> 
> Props for using the power and making it work, I guess, but I will never, ever respect anyone that gets over or maintains their overness that way. From Hogan to HHH to Double J to Cody: fuck those guys.


He worked everyone from the start and we called it. I think we deserve a wrestlingforum lifetime award and crowned superior beings


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I mean who saw AJ Styles becoming a grand slam champion and being a key player.


As an AJ fan for a long time I definitely hoped he will get it after watching his RR debut. 
On the top of the list of the few things I really appreciate at WWE is giving AJ Styles the recognition he deserved.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> He worked everyone from the start and we called it. I think we deserve a wrestlingforum lifetime award and crowned superior beings


Here it comes


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Outlaw91 said:


> As an AJ fan for a long time I definitely hoped he will get it after watching his RR debut.
> On the top of the list of the few things I really appreciate at WWE is giving AJ Styles the recognition he deserved.


It's surprising as hell especially since he was 38 when he came back. As hokey as the saying is he's definitely a "the cream will always rise to the top" type of talent.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> It's surprising as hell especially since he was 38 when he came back. As hokey as the saying is he's definitely a "the cream will always rise to the top" type of talent.


As stupid as it may sound it was one of the times I felt justice really exists.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> *If success for Cody is replacing Reigns I don't see that. But him filling a Styles to Rollins type role seems highly likely.*


Yeah, I don't particularly disagree with that. I think ultimately Cody will slot in as a utility guy like Miz, Ziggler, Rollins, KO, etc.
Funnily enough I think Cody would've ended up in that role regardless if he stayed in WWE. He was another one of the guys notorious for turning chicken shit into chicken salad when he was in WWE. Very likely he would have had a resurgence around the split in 2016 like Ziggler and Miz did at the time.

Not sure that's what he wants or came back for though. If he earns what he is rumoured to be earning though he should just shut up and get as much money as possible out of this and prep for a transition to Hollywood.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Outlaw91 said:


> Here it comes
> View attachment 119826


 Naaa too much baggage with that Award lol🤣


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> It's surprising as hell especially since he was 38 when he came back. As hokey as the saying is he's definitely a "the cream will always rise to the top" type of talent.


The timing with AJ was just so perfect. The year of the split and the period where WWE was pretty keen on diving into the indies and former talent from TNA.
I do wonder when Vince really started souring on that approach. Probably around 2018 when NXT started going crazy with independent talent?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Outlaw91 said:


> As stupid as it may sound it was one of the times I felt justice really exists.


Nah I get it. For anybody that watched him from the beginning of TNA it was nice to see him finally get the money and eyes on him it feel like somebody of his talent should. Of course his TNA run is legendary and made him, and his NJPW run solidified him as a legend. But it was cool to see him get that final stamp. 



Gn1212 said:


> Yeah, I don't particularly disagree with that. I think ultimately Cody will slot in as a utility guy like Miz, Ziggler, Rollins, KO, etc.
> Funnily enough I think Cody would've ended up in that role regardless if he stayed in WWE. He was another one of the guys notorious for turning chicken shit into chicken salad when he was in WWE. Very likely he would have had a resurgence around the split in 2016 like Ziggler and Miz did at the time.
> 
> Not sure that's what he wants or came back for though. If he earns what he is rumoured to be earning though he should just shut up and get as much money as possible out of this and prep for a transition to Hollywood.


How he would've done during the split is a good what if. I'm sure he didn't comeback to be second fiddle either though lol



Gn1212 said:


> The timing with AJ was just so perfect. The year of the split and the period where WWE was pretty keen on diving into the indies and former talent from TNA.
> I do wonder when Vince really started souring on that approach. Probably around 2018 when NXT started going crazy with independent talent?


Nick Khan probably looked at that NXT budget and it just being on the network and said fuck that lpp


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Gn1212 said:


> The timing with AJ was just so perfect. The year of the split and the period where WWE was pretty keen on diving into the indies and former talent from TNA.
> I do wonder when Vince really started souring on that approach. Probably around 2018 when NXT started going crazy with independent talent?


I think Vince never wanted to do that approach to begin with. He just had to play that card because there was money in pushing Daniel Bryan and CM Punk. Once AEW started doing better business than NXT head-to-head, it was an excuse for Vince to go back to what he really likes.

As for NXT 1.0, it was painfully obvious that Vince didn't even watch that show and just let HHH mold it in his own vision of pro wrestling


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Naaa too much baggage with that Award lol🤣


Ok, then


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I think it came down to creative differences.. Cody had sidelined himself with the stipulation about never challenging for the AEW title, but he wasn´t prepared for it to be forever - If you read his interview, he said he didn´t want to be a 15 time TNT champion.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Outlaw91 said:


> Ok, then
> View attachment 119827


 Sorry I don't eat cookies, I'm a healthy boy🤣


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Oracle said:


> The first point yes
> 
> Your second point is however full of shit



everytime i hear someone lament at the supposed lack of black people in sports/entertainment in my head i hear the sentence "get these crackers off my field"... like of all fields, sports is the one where theyre mad OVER represented.. how do they think the asians or spanish americans feel like?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

yeahright2 said:


> I think it came down to creative differences.. Cody had sidelined himself with the stipulation about never challenging for the AEW title, but he wasn´t prepared for it to be forever - If you read his interview, he said he didn´t want to be a 15 time TNT champion.


 What's funny about this is I bet you anything in his stupid little contract Says he gets at least one world title run . Imagine having that in your contract to get to the top instead of the fans getting you to the top


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

stew mack said:


> everytime i hear someone lament at the supposed lack of black people in sports/entertainment in my head i hear the sentence "get these crackers off my field"... like of all fields, sports is the one where theyre mad OVER represented.. how do they think the asians or spanish americans feel like?


 Actually with this new movement Spanish people are completely forgotten . Which there's more of them. It's all nonsense . Also I feel like basketball basketball and football are not very inclusive sports, I would like to see more backgrounds on Teams lol


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Outlaw91 said:


> Just in case people need a little laugh.
> 
> Source: Cody Rhodes thread from the General WWE section
> 
> View attachment 119824


Or.. if we are going Full Alex Jones mode here. It could be Vince's master plan all along. We all know Vince/Hunter reached out to Elite and offered them huge contracts in 2019 to avoid AEW becoming a thing. Maybe Cody was always a double agent for WWE. That would explain him not wanting to work with Omega, Moxley, Punk or basically any big matches. Locked himself out of AEW title picture and did shitty feuds to sabotage AEW.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Cody was jealous of the success Punk has brought AEW and couldn't handle it. He was eaten up with jealousy. Part of him always wanted to prove McMahon wrong and when the timing aligned perfectly, he went for it.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Or.. if we are going Full Alex Jones mode here. It could be Vince's master plan all along. We all know Vince/Hunter reached out to Elite and offered them huge contracts in 2019 to avoid AEW becoming a thing. Maybe Cody was always a double agent for WWE. That would explain him not wanting to work with Omega, Moxley, Punk or basically any big matches. Locked himself out of AEW title picture and did shitty feuds to sabotage AEW.


I don't know who Alex Jones is but he sounds like an interesting guy and I'm intrigued to find out more about him.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Outlaw91 said:


> I don't know who Alex Jones is but he sounds like an interesting guy and I'm intrigued to find out more about him.


He's the best. Love the guy. He's like History channel at night turned 11.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

zkorejo said:


> Or.. if we are going Full Alex Jones mode here. It could be Vince's master plan all along. We all know Vince/Hunter reached out to Elite and offered them huge contracts in 2019 to avoid AEW becoming a thing. Maybe Cody was always a double agent for WWE. That would explain him not wanting to work with Omega, Moxley, Punk or basically any big matches. Locked himself out of AEW title picture and did shitty feuds to sabotage AEW.


----------



## GDGamer (Dec 1, 2020)

Probably wanted some booking power and more money than punk. Tony took his booking power away apparently last year sometime - We saw reduced nightmare factory and Rhodes family matches when the likes of Punk/Bryan came on tv. 

Tony has new favorites now.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510962570441633793


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510962570441633793


His interview with Ariel was the most confusing of them all. I think Seth kicked his head a bit too hard.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

GDGamer said:


> Probably wanted some booking power and more money than punk. Tony took his booking power away apparently last year sometime - We saw reduced nightmare factory and Rhodes family matches when the likes of Punk/Bryan came on tv.
> 
> Tony has new favorites now.


TK getting bored of his old toys and wanting to buy new ones is definitely a good thing for AEW's future. Isn't it?


----------



## GDGamer (Dec 1, 2020)

Outlaw91 said:


> TK getting bored of his old toys and wanting to buy new ones is definitely a good thing for AEW's future. Isn't it?


I just want the bucks EVP titles to be gone and done with. Their matches are all the same spot fests. I'm sure they lost their powers already - I mean FTR is getting pushed now so it has to be diminished.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

Everybody wanted him and his wife out for better part of the year so 'E drones trying to spin this like it's some death blow to AEW is ridiculous. The show is so much more better without Codyverse holding it hostage.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> Actually with this new movement Spanish people are completely forgotten . Which there's more of them. It's all nonsense . Also I feel like basketball basketball and football are not very inclusive sports, I would like to see more backgrounds on Teams lol



Forreal like I'll listen when it comes to some issues, but this is a non issue like a motherfucker. Teams take on literal rapists in an effort to win, you rhink they care about skin color?


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Majmo_Mendez said:


> Everybody wanted him and his wife out for better part of the year so 'E drones trying to spin this like it's some death blow to AEW is ridiculous. The show is so much more better without Codyverse holding it hostage.


Cornette and Last talked about Cody being the first one to leave last fall and it would be sooner rather than later and nobody would miss him. Looks like they were right.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Freelancer said:


> Cornette and Last talked about Cody being the first one to leave last fall and it would be sooner rather than later and nobody would miss him. Looks like they were right.


They’re only 2 years behind me. Congrats to them.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

stew mack said:


> Forreal like I'll listen when it comes to some issues, but this is a non issue like a motherfucker. Teams take on literal rapists in an effort to win, you rhink they care about skin color?


I was kidding


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> They’re only 2 years behind me. Congrats to them.


You know cm punk will go back to wwe too, a happy day🤣 then Cody and punk can jerk themselves being ontop of a com when there's no one left


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

bdon said:


> They’re only 2 years behind me. Congrats to them.


Brian Last has been calling it for some time actually. He always was the one that wasn't totally sold on Cody and his true motivation. Jim always loved Dusty's kid till he turned on him last year.


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

zkorejo said:


> Or.. if we are going Full Alex Jones mode here. It could be Vince's master plan all along. We all know Vince/Hunter reached out to Elite and offered them huge contracts in 2019 to avoid AEW becoming a thing. Maybe Cody was always a double agent for WWE. That would explain him not wanting to work with Omega, Moxley, Punk or basically any big matches. Locked himself out of AEW title picture and did shitty feuds to sabotage AEW.


Because during interview he talk WWE was looking after his dad and he will forever remember that

He could be a double agent all along


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Cody was jealous of the success Punk has brought AEW and couldn't handle it. He was eaten up with jealousy. Part of him always wanted to prove McMahon wrong and when the timing aligned perfectly, he went for it.


what success has punk brought aew?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

NathanMayberry said:


> what success has punk brought aew?


dont forget that there is a army of people that are reaching so high for this guy and any delusional idea that follows him.


----------



## friskysammich (Jun 17, 2017)

wwetna1 said:


> You promised Cody he was a VP and then took the powers from him.
> 
> You presented his wife as a bitch ima company black people are not presented well in.
> 
> 2 strikes


What a load of shit. Brandi inserted herself into everything. She did that herself.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> You promised Cody he was a VP and then took the powers from him.
> 
> *You presented his wife as a bitch ima company black people are not presented well in.*
> 
> 2 strikes


Yes, yes. I'm sure Tony told babyface Brandi to purposely botch the town she's in. 
I'm sure Tony is to blame for the locker room hating her guts.


----------

